# Baselworld 2017 Review: Bell & Ross BR03-92 Diver



## WatchSeekr (Apr 27, 2012)

Bell & Ross has built an enviable reputation in the aeronautical and military domains over the years, but for Baselworld 2017, they introduce the first square diving watch created by the French brand. Master watchmakers, designers and seasoned divers joined forces to create a new professional diving instrument. Building on the strong links forged with the maritime world, Bell & Ross unveiled an all new diving watch featuring the brand's iconic square case: the BR 03-92 Diver, the first square diving watch created by the brand that offers water resistance to 300 meters. There are men and women whose professions expose them to extreme temperatures, violent acceleration or dangerous pressure. The BR 03-92 was designed for them.

Read More Here: Bell & Ross BR03-92 Diver - watchuseek.com


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

A square diver is very interesting indeed.


----------



## w4rmk (Apr 26, 2008)

They did a great job combining their classic square case with a diver style watch. I would be interesting in trying one of these to see how comfortable it wears on the wrist.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

WatchSeekr said:


>


"kept you waiting, huh". I don't know why but the picture gives me some solid Metal Gear vibes!


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)

Still no pictures...


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

You can find several reviews and real pictures when searching the web.

I like the diver a lot, but I am still not sure, whether it might appear too chunky on the wrist.


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

I seriously drool over this watch constantly.


----------



## Ken Tay (Apr 12, 2015)

i just bought it last week and i think it's a gorgeous watch. maybe somehow underrated. any owners has any comments or feedback?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

Super nice ! Congrats !


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

kb.watch said:


> I seriously drool over this watch constantly.


Same here. Can't figure it out b/c most BR watches just don't do it for me. I much prefer their tradition cased watches. But this thing is really cool. Considering letting go of my Seamaster Pro to pick one up. Not until I try one on at an AD though.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I will definitely get one if they downsize to 39-40mm. 

42mm for a square watch is very huge. 

More for 7.5-8 inch wrist.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

I luv the look..in fact I went twice to the AD to try it out.
However the wide rubber strap seems Abit weird on my small wrist..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

So good looking 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool :-!
it’s time to read some reviews....


----------



## Comedian (May 3, 2008)

I have been eyeing B&R watches for some time and finally they made something for me. :-!


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

It is on the bigger size. I like BR chronos around 40mm. They are among few of the watchmakers who are still producing chronos on the smaller size.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I picked mine up two days ago. Like many, I was a bit hesitant regarding the size. My wrist is just over 7”, and the first time I tried it on I realized the case itself wasn’t going to be an issue. At 42mm and with very short, angled lugs; the case actually sits very comfortably atop my wrist. In fact, unlike many watches I own it doesn’t shift much or flop to the outside. 

My hesitation was more with the width of the strap. When you’re used to 20-22mm tapering down, these Bell & Ross straps are a bit daunting. But I’ll tell ya’, it took all of about 15 minutes to acclimate to it. After an hour on the wrist, any concerns regarding strap width had vanished. And while I’m not usually a fan of rubber (my plan was to switch to leather asap), I’m finding the strap/case combination to be extremely comfortable to wear. 

Anyway, just thought I’d share my initial thoughts. This is my first B&R and I’m absolutely loving it. I’ll try to find time to compose a “proper” review. In the meantime, all I’ve got are a few crappy wrist shots....


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve been wearing mine for a couple weeks and the only thing I wish had is lume on the hour hand. 

Love the mix of polished and brushed case and the rubber strap is surprisingly comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you saying, that there is really NO lume on the hour hand?


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's only really noticeable for me after a good charge.

This is right after hitting it with my iPhone flashlight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plarmium (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for the picture! I expected the orange lume to be less bright, but this looks pretty dark. A well thought out diver layout.


----------



## CGTHREE (Dec 28, 2016)

love the square diver


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

I think this is one of the best looking watches out there. A little lack of history but definitely a unique approach.


----------

